# Weirdest medical condition you've ever had.



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

For me it was a salivary gland stone. And, yes, it is as unpleasent as it sounds. Not as bad as a kidney stone (which I've thankfully never had) but not exactly a fun way to spend a couple of days.

When I had it, whenever something would make my mouth water (like smelling food or something) the left side of my face would swell up from all the saliva being blocked and unable to get out. Quite painful.

It finally passed on it's own, which was good, because the treatment would have been a doctor sliding a very thin wire into the saliva duct to fish it out. The doctor told me I should really try to pass it naturally because I would not enjoyt that procedure at all.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

EricABQ said:


> For me it was a salivary gland stone. And, yes, it is as unpleasent as it sounds. Not as bad as a kidney stone (which I've thankfully never had) but not exactly a fun way to spend a couple of days.
> 
> When I had it, whenever something would make my mouth water (like smelling food or something) the left side of my face would swell up from all the saliva being blocked and unable to get out. Quite painful.
> 
> It finally passed on it's own, which was good, because the treatment would have been a doctor sliding a very thin wire into the saliva duct to fish it out. The doctor told me I should really try to pass it naturally because I would not enjoyt that procedure at all.


I'm glad for you that it worked out. I haven't really had any weird medical conditions myself, but I once knew a guy who had to have surgery to remove an ingrown hair from the vicinity of his anus. He wasn't too embarrassed to talk about it, though, and in fact he thought that telling his story might help others suffering from the same condition to come forward.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Fsharpmajor said:


> I'm glad for you that it worked out. I haven't really had any weird medical conditions myself, but I once knew a guy who had to have surgery to remove an ingrown hair from the vicinity of his anus. He wasn't too embarrassed to talk about it, though, and in fact he thought that telling his story might help others suffering from the same condition to come forward.


That sounds fairly awful.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Having had a kidney stone, I can attest as to how painful and debilitating it was, literally bringing me to my knees in agony. I was then taken by a friend to the hospital, where I was given morphine for the pain and was able to pass it on my own a day or so later.
I can only hope that your glandular stone wasn't half as painful and am glad that you too were able to get rid of it w/o any further medical intervention. That things as tiny as grains of sand can cause such misery in people has never ceased to amaze me.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

samurai said:


> Having had a kidney stone, I can attest as to how painful and debilitating it was, literally bringing me to my knees in agony. I was then taken by a friend to the hospital, where I was given morphine for the pain and was able to pass it on my own a day or so later.
> I can only hope that your glandular stone wasn't half as painful and am glad that you too were able to get rid of it w/o any further medical intervention. That things as tiny as grains of sand can cause such misery in people has never ceased to amaze me.


Oh, believe me, I would take 20 of what I had over one kidney stone.


----------



## Mephistopheles (Sep 3, 2012)

samurai said:


> Having had a kidney stone, I can attest as to how painful and debilitating it was, literally bringing me to my knees in agony. I was then taken by a friend to the hospital, where I was given morphine for the pain and was able to pass it on my own a day or so later.
> I can only hope that your glandular stone wasn't half as painful and am glad that you too were able to get rid of it w/o any further medical intervention. That things as tiny as grains of sand can cause such misery in people has never ceased to amaze me.


I am your brother in pain, samurai, having experienced one too. I found it much more painful during the formation of the stone, before I knew I had it - I would have such tremendous agony in my lower back, absolutely inexplicable, and was also eventually given morphine. Once it moved into my urinary tract, it was horrible but not quite so soul-destroying, and then I think the act of actually passing it was made worse by the anticipation than the actual pain.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Ophthalmic migraine from paint fumes, went blind for 45 min.


----------



## Wandering (Feb 27, 2012)

The strangest thing I can recall, is actually being conscious during a surgical procedure. It didn't hurt, where they were operating it felt more like tickling than anything else, but this was probably do to the nerve damage in the area, I'm quite surpised to be thankful for that! I couldn't move at all, open my eyes or anything, it was freaky, I could even hear the doctor and assistants chating during the surgery.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah... local anesthesia can be disturbing.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Clovis said:


> The strangest thing I can recall, is actually being conscious during a surgical procedure. It didn't hurt, where they were operating it felt more like tickling than anything else, but this was probably do to the nerve damage in the area, I'm quite surpised to be thankful for that! I couldn't move at all, open my eyes or anything, it was freaky, I could even hear the doctor and assistants chating during the surgery.


Having just undergone a prostate operation some three weeks ago, I can really empathize. That must have been quite a scary sensation. I know when I was given a local for my biopsy procedure instead of a general, I was not a "happy camper" at all. Although the pain was not excruciating, it was enough, and seemed to last longer than the whole procedure actually took.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Mephistopheles said:


> I am your brother in pain, samurai, having experienced one too. I found it much more painful during the formation of the stone, before I knew I had it - I would have such tremendous agony in my lower back, absolutely inexplicable, and was also eventually given morphine. Once it moved into my urinary tract, it was horrible but not quite so soul-destroying, and then I think the act of actually passing it was made worse by the anticipation than the actual pain.


You are absolutely right, Meph. It is a pain/experience which I wouldn't wish upon my worst enemy {I might make exceptions for the likes of Hitler and Stalin, though!}.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Philip said:


> Ophthalmic migraine from paint fumes, went blind for 45 min.


Ophthalmic migraine in the mild form I frequently experience is still weird enough to be hard to describe. A bright and colorful, jagged and pulsating line across my vision, blocking the center of vision in both eyes, accompanied by mild headache and nausea. Lasts 15-20 minutes.


----------



## Wandering (Feb 27, 2012)

^ But that was the thing of it, I was supposed to be completely under and yet I was awake. Obviously I'm fine, and as I said, I didn't even feel anything thank goodness. Simply brought it up because of this thread. I've even seen things on the television national news about this very thing becoming more and more common of recent. There is even a hollywood horror/thriller with this exact theme from several years prior, I'm not talking about 'Sublime' (2007) either, but that's another goodie if you like being scared.


----------



## Wandering (Feb 27, 2012)

I don't get migraines thank heavens, or kidney stones; knock on wood!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Clovis said:


> I don't get migraines thank heavens, or kidney stones; knock on wood!


The real, the genuine *migraines* - not the piddling things I get - are even painful to observe. My upstream neighbor gets them; she looks extremely miserable.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Chronic Prostatitis. It is awful.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

samurai said:


> You are absolutely right, Meph. It is a pain/experience which I wouldn't wish upon my worst enemy {I might make exceptions for the likes of Hitler and Stalin, though!}.


Consider yourselves lucky. My kidney stone got stuck in my ureter and I had to have it taken out via surgery but before that I had to get a tube jammed into my back so the blockage the kidney stone caused could be drained.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> The real, the genuine *migraines* - not the piddling things I get - are even painful to observe. My upstream neighbor gets them; she looks extremely miserable.


I can relate to this observation. Having to drive an ex-girlfriend to the emergency room during one of her migraines was worse to experience than any of my physically painful experiences.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

violadude said:


> Consider yourselves lucky. My kidney stone got stuck in my ureter and I had to have it taken out via surgery but before that I had to get a tube jammed into my back so the blockage the kidney stone caused could be drained.


Ouch! I really feel for you; that must have hurt like the devil!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The usual stuff: fallen into barbed wire, surgery on an ingrown toenail, root canal jobs, and a heart attack.


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

Clovis said:


> The strangest thing I can recall, is actually being conscious during a surgical procedure. It didn't hurt, where they were operating it felt more like tickling than anything else, but this was probably do to the nerve damage in the area, I'm quite surpised to be thankful for that! I couldn't move at all, open my eyes or anything, it was freaky, I could even hear the doctor and assistants chating during the surgery.


Were you having general anesthesia and the effect had waned such that you were aware of the procedure or did the medics give you locals in the first place?  I've heard about an anesthesiologist who sleeps during the length of the operation. 
Wasn't there a story of a person (I think it was a woman) who woke up during a major surgery and could really feel the pain? Crazy.

Here it is! http://abcnews.go.com/Health/story?id=3938302&page=1#.UGgUCVKaLKc


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I have a rare condition called spastic paraparesis which makes it very difficult to walk because of spasticity in my legs, so I use a wheelchair but can walk with a walker . Pararesis means partial paralysis .
This seems to be caused by what is called demyelinization, or loss of the myelin sheaths around nerve cells which are necessary for normal motor functioning . This also happens in multiple sclerosis and polio .
It may be an auto-immune disease . This condition took years to develop and I very gradually lost the ability to walk normally . All the neurological tests on me were inconclusive . 
The condition does not effect hte upper half of my body,though . I've managed to adjust to my difficulties, though .


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

Kidney Stone, been there, done that, not fun. I also have wokenduring surgery. The propophol wore of in my knee replacement about the time the doctor was hammering (literaly) my new knee in place. No pain as the spinal was still working butit was a surprise. Epidydmitis, now that was an adventure.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

drpraetorus said:


> Kidney Stone, been there, done that, not fun. I also have wokenduring surgery. The propophol wore of in my knee replacement about the time the doctor was hammering (literaly) my new knee in place. No pain as the spinal was still working butit was a surprise. *Epidydmitis*, now that was an adventure.


I've had that! SUPER PAINFUL BRO


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

my appendicitis got inflamed once, and then it burst, and all the fluid went to my stomach. Worst pain ever experienced, without a doubt. I couldn't stop puking for hours, because the pains were so intense...


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I've always been very healthy, so that the weirdest thing that has ever happened to my body has been pregnancy. Feeling someone move inside you, and kick, and have hiccups, is very odd.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

superhorn said:


> I have a rare condition called spastic paraparesis which makes it very difficult to walk because of spasticity in my legs, so I use a wheelchair but can walk with a walker . Pararesis means partial paralysis .
> This seems to be caused by what is called demyelinization, or loss of the myelin sheaths around nerve cells which are necessary for normal motor functioning . This also happens in multiple sclerosis and polio .
> It may be an auto-immune disease . This condition took years to develop and I very gradually lost the ability to walk normally . All the neurological tests on me were inconclusive .
> The condition does not effect hte upper half of my body,though . I've managed to adjust to my difficulties, though .


Sounds very similar to what my mother has experienced. She has the slow acting form of MS, and throughout her life gradually lost the ability to walk. She's all but confined to a wheelchair now. She can move from the chair to another piece of furniture, and can walk if supported by someone assisting her, but for the most part she uses her chair or power scooter. She's maintained a good attitude throughout, which is inspiring to see.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

I have had two sebaceous cysts removed from my back. You can watch *gross* videos of sebaceous cyst removals on YouTube.
It may be hereditary as my son now has one on his jawbone, but can't get a doctor appointment until December to have it looked at (doctor canceled his Sept appoint, and Dec was the next available...) He is so thin that it looks like a huge lump growing out from the side of his face, but not at all like a zit.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> I've always been very healthy, so that the weirdest thing that has ever happened to my body has been pregnancy. Feeling someone move inside you, and kick, and have hiccups, is very odd.


Feeling the baby move was my favorite part of both pregnancies. The hicupping though could drive me crazy...my son used to get hiccups really bad, several times a day.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Lunasong said:


> I have had two sebaceous cysts removed from my back. You can watch *gross* videos of sebaceous cyst removals on YouTube.
> It may be hereditary as my son now has one on his jawbone, but can't get a doctor appointment until December to have it looked at (doctor canceled his Sept appoint, and Dec was the next available...) He is so thin that it looks like a huge lump growing out from the side of his face, but not at all like a zit.


Oh, yes, those are not pretty. I've removed a few sebaceaus cysts before.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I had a "female's" condition some years ago, but hasn't happened since. It was a normal day, when ahhh my abdomen became so sore I broke out in a sweat and had to lay on the ground, not that it helped. It felt like something burst inside me... and that's what happened. Mittelschmerz is the term, look it up for details. I actually had to miss my flute lesson that day, it was so bad, but it only last over an hour. Otherwise, I've had a very healthy life up to this point, very few illnesses, and nothing that could be categorized as "weird."


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

When I was a teenager there was a period of about 6 months when on occasions itchy bubble-like blisters appeared on my wrists and hands (no sniggering at the back, please!). It was as if I had wrapped them in poultices made from stinging nettles. On top of that my lips would thicken and go numb. I have no idea if it was a puberty thing or some kind of allergy but I'm glad it eventually disappeared.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Nowadays I got a bum ankle that is just about useless. Other than that, I stared death many times in the face as a youth with about as bad an asthma as one can have. That's about it.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

The weirdest thing I've had was H1N1 influenza in 2009. Haven't had anything weirder than that.


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

Weird is restless leg. It's like your leg has developed a mid of it's own. It is giving you orders.


----------



## Mephistopheles (Sep 3, 2012)

kv466 said:


> Nowadays I got a bum ankle that is just about useless.


A truly debilitating condition.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

elgars ghost said:


> When I was a teenager there was a period of about 6 months when on occasions itchy bubble-like blisters appeared on my wrists and hands (no sniggering at the back, please!). It was as if I had wrapped them in poultices made from stinging nettles. On top of that my lips would thicken and go numb. I have no idea if it was a puberty thing or some kind of allergy but I'm glad it eventually disappeared.


You'd probably been listening to Ligeti.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

moody said:


> You'd probably been listening to Ligeti.


I think that one is more commonly associated with Nyman, although he just gives me the *****.

Note: TC has highly inconsistent word filters.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

I've always been physically quite healthy. Worst thing is that I get very dry skin in localized areas. Mental health might be quite different; though I'm well aware of the pitfalls of self-diagnosis, I'm quite certain that I have schizoid personality disorder.


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

Time to see a doctor.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Is eczema weird? I got that when I was about nine. It's gone now though.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Kopachris said:


> I've always been physically quite healthy. Worst thing is that I get very dry skin in localized areas. Mental health might be quite different; though I'm well aware of the pitfalls of self-diagnosis, I'm quite certain that I have schizoid personality disorder.


Psychology is a really tricky science, if it can even be called that. It's hard to do qualitative/quantitative analysis of the mind. If you ever go to psychologist, don't tell them what you think is the diagnosis, it will make them biased. Schizoid personality disorder sounds more like regular introversion mixed with anxiety/depression, which are a little bit easier to diagnose. I'd simply avoid taking extremes. Psychologists like to do that, just so they have something that seems qualitative/quantitative.


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Psychology is a really tricky science, if it can even be called that. It's hard to do qualitative/quantitative analysis of the mind. If you ever go to psychologist, don't tell them what you think is the diagnosis, it will make them biased. Schizoid personality disorder sounds more like regular introversion mixed with anxiety/depression, which are a little bit easier to diagnose. I'd simply avoid taking extremes. Psychologists like to do that, just so they have something that seems qualitative/quantitative.


No, a Psychologist won't diagnose you with a Schizoid personality disorder if it isn't true. I also don't understand why should Psychologists diagnose you with the extremes rather than with the more accurate diagnosis? 
According to this most people suffering from social anxiety disorder should get diagnosed with some sort of social Psychopathy. 
In what way would a psychologist become biased if Kopa would tell him about his diagnosis? A psychologist might see it as a symptom or an indication of something else, they won't suddenly conduct the therapy/analysis thinking "This guy said that he's a psycho, let's hang on that!". Of course, there exceptions and so on, but a psychologist tries to evaluate a person as accurately as he can, without instantly applying extremes.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Guys--it's just a personality disorder. The revelation of it as such (whether true or false) sparked a small existential crisis as I attempted to reevaluate all my past behavior, thoughts, and feelings in that context (it all fits with what I know of SPD so far). It's just a personality disorder--I'm not psycho (at least, I don't think I am--do I seem psycho?), and the only problems it's caused me in the last two years have been purely philosophical ones.

And no, Huilunsoittaja, it's not just regular introversion mixed with anxiety/depression. It's more specific than that, and any psychologist would be able to tell that it's _not_ that. You're right that psychology is a tricky science, though, and if I ever see a psychologist for a diagnosis, I'm not going to tell him what I think it is unless he asks. Not because that would make the psychologist biased, but because I'm biased and it would seem presumptuous of me to tell the doctor how to do his job. It's like an average Joe going into a computer shop and telling the technician he's got a virus when really, he just wasn't using his software right.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Chrythes said:


> In what way would a psychologist become biased if Kopa would tell him about his diagnosis? A psychologist might see it as a symptom or an indication of something else, they won't suddenly conduct the therapy/analysis thinking "This guy said that he's a psycho, let's hang on that!"


You wouldn't believe what happens. Unfortunately there are not that many psychologists out there that will study their patient with a real analytical approach to the mind (as my past Psychology Professor said). There is so much theory that goes on in the Psychology world. There are such things as diagnosis fads, where the latest new idea becomes diagnosed everywhere just because people see it as the answer to all the problems (ADHD has been one of them). Unfortunately I've forgotten most of the theories to name them off my head, but there are many different approaches to psychology.

If you meet a psychologist who is neo-Freudian, that is, they might make you do blotch tests and other unconscious tests, they are the worst to handle with, because they will go to extremes, even farther than you might think is wrong with you. I'm not a psychologist though, so most of my little bit of knowledge stops there.

On the fortunate side, I was told that although there are so many differing and even conflicting theories today on how to diagnose and treat mental illness, they all work to some degree. So, say someone _is_ convinced by a psychologist that they have a mental disorder, even though another psychologist may disagree. The fact they want to be healed from it is the most powerful step towards healing. Certain treatments work better with some more than others. The DSM IV is the most updated diagnostic book available, and Schizoid is an Axis II. This article talks about some caveats with DSM IV


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Going to the Doctor on October 31 to see if I can improve my situation.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

@ Neoshredder, Hopefully it is nothing serious.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I can't help but notice that the ones with the issues are the ones lacking in Wagner.

Repent before it is too late.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

Couchie said:


> I can't help but notice that the ones with the issues are the ones lacking in Wagner.
> 
> Repent before it is too late.


Nope, nothin' wrong with me.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

MaestroViolinist said:


> Nope, nothin' wrong with me.


That's only because you have latched on to a part-time Wagner fan (me)


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> That's only because you have latched on to a part-time Wagner fan (me)


I doubt it, and I'm not a leech or something, I don't "latch on."


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

MaestroViolinist said:


> I doubt it, and I'm not a leech or something, I don't "latch on."


Well ut:, I latched on to you.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Well ut:, I latched on to you.


I know. *Pulls at the blood sucking thing attached to me* 

(Thinking of the Futurama episode where Leela has a leech thing that sucks her blood but won't kill it because it's her pet and she loves it)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

MaestroViolinist said:


> I know. *Pulls at the blood sucking thing attached to me*
> 
> (Thinking of the Futurama episode where Leela has a leech thing that sucks her blood but won't kill it because it's her pet and she loves it)


I'm not your pet.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I'm not your pet.


Haha, I know, but I still love you. 

(*Sigh* Why did I just say that on a public internet forum???)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

MaestroViolinist said:


> but I still love you.


Well then, there's your weird medical condition. You are proven wrong. I love you too.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Well then, there's your weird medical condition. You are proven wrong. I love you too.


Yes, it is weird to love you. :lol: (Sorry, could't help myself, couldn't pass up that chance).


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

MaestroViolinist said:


> Yes, it is weird to love you. :lol: (Sorry, could't help myself, couldn't pass up that chance).


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

My d'aww quota has been filled for the day. You two are adorable. Is it time for another wedding yet?


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Get a room


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Confirmed allergic reaction to Opera.................


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2018)

Well, not exactly a weird condition (nothing like 'bum ankle'), but a great name...Wolff-Parkinson-White syndrome.

I note that in the early days of this thread, not many 'likes' have been given. Somehow, 'liking' kidney stones seems a touch bizarre.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Confirmed allergic reaction to Opera.................


That's not a medical condition. Opera allergies are an evolutionary adaption in order to keep our species alive. 



Huilunsoittaja said:


> I had a "female's" condition some years ago, but hasn't happened since. It was a normal day, when ahhh my abdomen became so sore I broke out in a sweat and had to lay on the ground, not that it helped. It felt like something burst inside me... and that's what happened.


That does not sound like a female problem. Rather, that sounds like my reaction when I listen to opera! :tiphat:



Huilunsoittaja said:


> Mittelschmerz is the term, look it up for details.


 So I looked it up. Yeah, I don't think that's an opera problem! Then again, _Mittelschmerz_ means "middle pain." I think Mezzo-soprano means more or less the same thing. :lol:


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Confirmed allergic reaction to Opera.................


Apparently being of low birth and afflicted with poor taste is considered "allergies" these days? :tiphat:


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

In order to commiserate with Huilunsoittaja's unfortunate spell mentioned earlier, I will discuss a male problem that is about as painful as listening to opera. Yeah, getting hit in the family jewels.  Once I was playing basketball, baseball, or basketball and got hit. I can't remember which sport I was playing. Frankly, the sporting balls weren't the balls I was worried about at the time.  We're talking about a serious injury here. My voice was so high and terrible sounding after the incident that I almost sounded like an operatic soprano! 



Fsharpmajor said:


> I'm glad for you that it worked out. I haven't really had any weird medical conditions myself, but I once knew a guy who had to have surgery to remove an ingrown hair from the vicinity of his anus.


A friend, eh?  Your secret is safe with us. Are barbers licensed to take care of problems like this? I've read that in the past, barbers used to perform surgery. Hey, why not?

Perhaps _The Barber of Seville_ is about this topic. I don't know. But, yeah, I've told my barber to take a little off the top before, but I've never told him to take a little off the bottom.


----------

